# HD 5770  gallium and thermal sensors?

## Marlo

Hello ALL@

I just bought an Sapphire HD 5770 and use KMS with the new gallium driver.

Is there a way to read the data from the thermal and/or fan sensors? 

 *tux ~ # glxinfo | grep OpenGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on JUNIPER
> ...

 

 * tux ~ #  eselect mesa list wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i915 (Intel 915, 945)
> 
> i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)
> ...

 

Many thanks in advance for any hints!

Ma

OS: Gentoo Base System release 2.0.1, Kernel: 2.6.35-gentoo-r9 (x86_64), Desktop: GNOME 2.30.2, Display Server: X.Org Server 1.9.0.901 (1.9.1 RC 1), Display Driver: radeon 6.13.99, OpenGL: 2.1 Mesa 7.10-devel, Compiler: llvm version 2.9svn, File-System: ext4, Screen Resolution: 1920x1080

----------

## chithanh

Only since 2.6.36 the driver for the radeon thermal sensor is included in the kernel. Some cards use external i2c sensors, make sure that the proper i2c driver is enabled in that case.

----------

